# Server not pingable from network after office move



## Amandaji (Jun 13, 2019)

Hi friends,

My 2008 R2 server is not pingable from the domain controller...
it is connected to internet...
servers were moved to different location but this one is in old office
Any help would be appreciated

Thanks,


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

Are you saying that the Domain controller was moved to a different location but the R2 server was not?

If that's the case it "simply" is a matter of configuring both sites to "talk" to each other. But, of course, that should be done by a professional as a novice can inadvertently open both sites to the public.


----------



## Amandaji (Jun 13, 2019)

thanks


----------

